# Forum Age Demographics.....



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Would be interesting to see the age demographics of posters on this (and alot of other forums) and the post percentages of those different age groups.

Is the forum all young bucks or a even mix of both?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm 21 here. This is probably the only forum I am on that I am in the mix. All other forums I am on are military wives forums and natural parenting forums. On the military wives forums, I'm considered old as dirt at 21 years old! On the natural parenting forums, I am VERY young, as most moms on there are in their late twenties at earliest, and most are in their 30s or 40s with like 8 kids. It's nice here, because nobody seems like the odd one out. Not that anyone should be the odd one out anywhere, but the age demographic seems less noticeable.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be 63 before the end of the year. I would bet if the truth were knowen that there a bunch here younger than 20 and a bunch more 15 or less.

Only place I'm not considered a OLD Fart is on the bee keeping forums where the adverage age is 65.

 Al


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

47, soon to be 48


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Just turned 34 last Friday :beer:


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll be 21 in 77 days
:beer: :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

36 in ten days.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

43......... I think.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

26


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

24


----------



## tclark4140 (Aug 8, 2006)

51
and in my opinion, the younger the poster the more vocal they become, until u get to those 17-18 year olds and younger who probably are really honestly trying to learn something.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

24


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

30 in 3 months yikes!!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

63 in January


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

61


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

59 in January..... I'm surprised at how many people here are around my age.... Most of my hunting buddies don't know how to type, say nothing about use a computer!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

51


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

27 almost here... I thought I just turned 26!!! :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm 31, look like I'm 24, and act like I'm 13. :lol:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Gunny said:


> Just turned 34 last Friday :beer:


Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

patrick grumley said:


> 43......... I think.


I forget too. When my husband's friends ask how old I am, I usually reply with "19. I mean, 20. Errr....21?"


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

I do it like my grandmother used to God bless her soul...she was a card.

Im on my 20th anniversary of my 21st birthday. :beer:


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

50 with 2 grandsons!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

21 in May


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Just because your over 50 or 60 doesn't make you old. I know lots of 20 and 30 year olds who can't keep up. 
Old age is a state of mind I think.

 Al


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

Just turned 33 on the 7th.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

21


----------



## M2Deuce (Oct 17, 2009)

28 in december


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

26 years of learning so far for me :thumb:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

37 next month.


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

A young 46....except for my left hip, bad eyes, bum knee, poor hearing, arthritis and grey hair. Yup, feelin pretty good!


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

63 with bad eyes and bad hearing, but the dog's only 2 1/2 so that compensates for a lot. :beer:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

47 here


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

58


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

indsport said:


> 58


Oh my gosh your almost dead. Which foot have you got in the grave? If it's your left, does that make you feel a little more conservative?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

37


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

45 here


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

61 in 5 days.4 grandchildren and daughter just went to the hospital to give me another one today. :beer:


----------



## Sifty (Sep 8, 2007)

44

Sifty


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

just turned 17


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

24


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Andrew Bremseth said:


> 21 in May


 :lol:

I'll be 65 in 35 years. :laugh:

Sounds been like my 6 year old neice who says she "6 and a half " when asked her age.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

22


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

40 and similar to NJ, my wife says I act like I'm 18.


----------



## NodakDuckSlayer (Nov 13, 2008)

20


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Like the 14 year olds are going to post up!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

59


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

37


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

19


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Just turned the big ,,,50,,,,


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

38


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

57


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> 24


So how much hair is going to be on your head when you hit 26!!!! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

44

Where are all the 12-14 year old experts? :laugh:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

24


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

20


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

29


----------



## Impending Doom (Aug 25, 2009)

30 with a wife, 2 1/2 yr old hurricane and one on the way


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Almost a half century, gulp, 49!


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

34 young, proud father of 5, a couple dogs and a wife that trys to keep me off the river n out of the fields with no luck.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

24..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > 24
> ...


None ya prickbastard


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

22 here


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

28 here


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

31


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


ahhh...who cares. Bald is hot ; ) My husband shaved his head for a year and a half because he was so bald. Grew it out after missing it, then after a few months saw a picture with the back of his head in it and decided it was time to shave it again, lol.

But seriously, you are 24? This whole time I thought you were middle-aged ^_^ Actually a few people who have posted I imagined to be either a lot older or younger based on posts I've read.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> But seriously, you are 24? This whole time I thought you were middle-aged


Sure feel middle aged a lot of days lately..


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Just had the big 4-0 a little over a week ago.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Just turned 30... Not that I post enough for people to be too curious


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

31


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I am old enough to know better, but still young enough to get it done -- the rest of it really just does not matter.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

23 - but i have the blood pressure of a 50 yr old :-?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

MDV89 said:


> 23 - but i have the blood pressure of a 50 yr old :-?


No fun : ( I'm almost 22 and have the opposite problem-it's borderline too low.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am 30.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

17


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I will be 40 in December

Dan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


i used to say i i may be fat but at least i have all of my hair. now what the hell do i rely on?????


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Norm70 said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


My husband has been about 2-3 times balder than that since he was like 14 years old, it's called androgenetic alopecia. The overproduction/conversion of DHT is the cause of it, and it may put you at 36% higher risk for coronary artery disease and 1 1/2 times more likely to develop prostate cancer. So not meaning to sound like a commercial, but get routine exams, and talk to your doctor about Avodart, depending on your age.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 said:
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
:laugh: :laugh:

Ok that may be one of the funniest serious things I have ever read here!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

21 Though with my Gray streaks in my hair my bad knee that gives out after a half day of walking (sure makes hunting fun I might add) I look like I'm 65 hobbling around a field.


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

37...but most days feel 73...


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

25..... the way the waterfowl season is goin in iowa this year feelin 52, lots o work and few birds!!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Just turned 50 last sunday


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

33 here.

Wow, every time I say my age it sounds worse.......


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

27


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Half way to 50...sigh


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

58, Living the good life!!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

29+1


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> 29+1


Nice  I'm 19+2 then :wink:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

21 with many many more hunting season ahead of me!


----------



## Bay_Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

41 ... and looking forward to the day the kids start "hunting" for real with me.


----------

